

CEO Pay nearly 1000 to 1 of average worker at many US businesses - ck2
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-04-30/ceo-pay-1-795-to-1-multiple-of-workers-skirts-law-as-sec-delays.html

======
ck2
Top 250 offenders: <http://go.bloomberg.com/multimedia/ceo-pay-ratio/>

